# Leistungsbedarf Bürogebäude



## Toddy80 (21 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wir errichten in nächster Zeit ein neues Bürogebäude und ich wollte nun mal gerne wissen auf welche Leistung man die Elektroinstallation auslegt. Hier ein paar Eckdaten:

- Grundfläche ca. 1000qm
- 3 Stockwerke und Keller
- ca. 30 Büros
- ca. 600qm freie Fläche (evt. kommen hier auch noch durch flexible Trennwende Büros hin oder es werden Versuchsanlagen aufgebaut)

Hätte mal gerne nen Richtwert, habe schon mal was von W/qm gehört. So eine Angabe wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß


----------



## gravieren (21 Januar 2008)

Hi

Das kann dir dein Architekt sagen.





> - ca. 30 Büros


Haben die mechanische Schreibmaschinen.   
Haben die Hochleistungrechner, Laserdrucken, Plotter, Pausmaschinen  ?





> evt. kommen hier auch noch durch flexible Trennwende Büros hin oder es werden Versuchsanlagen aufgebaut


Wir haben auch Versuchsanlagen.
Unsere hat 580 KW.
Hab im einen eigenen Trafo mit 630 kva  spendiert.




> Hätte mal gerne nen Richtwert, habe schon mal was von W/qm gehört. So eine Angabe wäre auch nicht schlecht.


Ich kaufe mir ein Auto.
Wieviel Geld muss ich ansparen.



P.S:   Kompensationsanlage geplant  ?
(Verdrosselt)

Einspeisung mit 20 kv ?
Eigenen Trafo ?

NS-Einspeisung  ?


----------



## Toddy80 (21 Januar 2008)

Ich wollte erstmal einen ganz groben wert haben. Die Versuchsanlagen können auch erstmal weggelassen werden. Wir haben auf dem Firmengelände zwei eigene Trafos. Die haben zusammen 1200KVA. Da hängt allerdings schon was dran. Natürlich jedes Büro mit Computer, Licht. Ein Serverraum mit Kopierer und Drucker und so.

Gruß


----------



## gravieren (21 Januar 2008)

Hi

Ich würde ca. 120 kVA bereitstellen.

Lege die NSHV auf den doppelten Leistungswert  aus.

Im Bedarfsfall kannst du dann ein "Paralellkabel" ziehen lassen.
(Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr Strassenkabeltrassen habt.)




Vergiss die Verdrosselte Kompensationsanlage nicht.


P.S:   Alles unverbindlich  ! ! !
Nicht dass ich zu dir kommen muss und ein weiteres Kabel für dich in "Eigenregie" verlegen muss   .


----------

